# working on making a very simple personal photo website



## matthewo (Dec 29, 2011)

this is mostly just a spot to upload images so people can go to look at my photos, or i can when im away from home.

just added this slideshow, still working on this stuff so its just a temp page as you can see from the url

orseinv.com - photography


----------



## matthewo (Jan 12, 2012)

got another update to the home page, kinda a blog style for the left side, also made everything smaller as to fit down to almost 1024x768 resolution. well i say almost cause at 1024x768 it still has to scroll a bit, but i guess only small laptops and very small monitors would have a problem with that.

remember this is just a basic tables site.  dont want to get into the flash or anything, i also find it works decent on smart phones, so im happy with that.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 24, 2012)

changed the site a bit more.  working on transfering everything the a simple flash gallery.  but i also have a non-flash site as well. trying to figure out how to make a mobile detect.  i have made the non flash site, orseinv.com - photography and hopefully if i can figure out mobile brower detecting i can make it go to that automatically, as it works pretty decent on my phone.

if someone could look at the main site.  orseinv.com - photography and check out river front park, the first blog entry, tell me what you think of the flash gallery and the site, thanks...


----------

